# More floculant alternative to US05



## zarniwoop (21/12/13)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a good yeast for APA (liquid or dry) that doesn't cloud up from the base of the bottle when there's a minor earth tremor in Mexico, any suggestions for something similar but more floculant? (is is that less floculant? I can never remember....)


Cheers

Zarniwoop


----------



## jyo (21/12/13)

Wyeast 1272 is your friend. Fantastic yeast, slight nuttines and allows both malt and hops to balance.

People have reported good results with BRY 97 West Coast Ale. I have a second batch of APA fermenting with now. The first batch is only days in the keg so can't really make an informed comment.

US05 is usually fine if you let it sit for a week after reaching FG, then crash chill it for a few days before bottling/kegging.


----------



## doon (21/12/13)

Bry97 drops like a crack whore when you oull out your pipe


----------



## brad81 (21/12/13)

Having not had experience in relation to crack whores, I cannot verify doons response.

However, it drops like a StKilda prossies knickers for a fiver!


----------



## beerkravin (21/12/13)

BRY-97 is part of the chico strain of yeast. So all very similar, US05, 1056 etc.

I find that it does take longer to floc out and a little slower to take off than US05 but it does seem to stick more once settled. I also find it lends some subtle esters that are quite pleasant as long as it's had that time to settle. It's not too appealing in a young beer.

Jyo's suggestion of 1272 is a good one, especially if you're bottling where yeast will go into suspension just from tipping the bottle. It's pretty hard to avoid.
Use a yeast that will compliment your beer so that having some in suspension is a good thing rather than trying to eliminate it.

I had a mate that would bulk prime in a keg, chill it for a week to have the yeast settle out and bottle from there using a picnic tap with a long hose stuffed in the spout (to reach the bottom of the bottle), then use party gas charger to dispense.
His bottled beer was always clear and mostly sediment free. Oxidisation was an issue if he had any plans of ageing though, but mostly it was fine.


----------



## doon (21/12/13)

Bry97 krausen does tend to hang around bit once cold crashed inhave founs it drops quickly and very bright. I used it in a double ipa made with pilsner and it came up very clear with little effort


----------



## zarniwoop (21/12/13)

Thanks guys appreciate the ideas.

Actually now that I think about it getting it to drop is not so much of an issue with gelatine and CC but it's getting it to stick to the bottle that's causing the issue (is there a technical word for that?), so to keep the analogies going I'm looking for something that sticks like a 20 year old Colombian stripper to a 94 year old divorcee American oil tycoon.


----------



## doon (21/12/13)

Hmmm I have only bottled one batch with it and it seems to drop clear and stick in bottle


----------



## warra48 (21/12/13)

I also like WY1450 Denny's Favourite 50.


----------



## Camo6 (21/12/13)

brad81 said:


> Having not had experience in relation to crack whores, I cannot verify doons response.
> 
> However, it drops like a StKilda prossies knickers for a fiver!


And to think I shook your hand!

1272 gets my vote FWIW. Drinking my first use of bry97 in a rye IPA and it's crystal clear but I fear this means the kegs gonna blow.


----------



## Bizier (21/12/13)

Also breweries in the states use WLP007 at a lower temp for this.


----------



## brad81 (21/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> And to think I shook your hand!


I wiped it mate, sheesh.


----------

